
Trello Desktop for Mac and Windows: Get More Done Without Distractions - okhudeira
https://blog.trello.com/trello-desktop-app-for-mac-and-windows
======
drinchev
It actually is an electron app

    
    
        λ /Applications/Trello.app/Contents ◆ tree -L 2
        .
        ├── Frameworks
        │   ├── Electron\ Framework.framework
        │   ├── Trello\ Helper\ EH.app
        │   ├── Trello\ Helper\ NP.app
        │   └── Trello\ Helper.app
        ├── Info.plist
    

Tried it. It's a bit laggy and seems not much different than the website
itself.

~~~
kitotik
Yeah, extremely disappointed in this.

I’ve been a heavy Trello advocate since it launched, but the lack of real
native clients puts a pretty low ceiling on it’s usefulness at scale.

Atlassian has plenty of native developers on their team, not sure why they
would take this route...

~~~
bluedino
A true native client would be a lot of work. Maintain feature parity without
adding new features. Identical UI including all the quirks. Is having a native
app going to gain them any users? Maybe for user who can't have a browser
installed, but they might not be able to have an internet connection either...

~~~
simonswords82
I get that, and I understand why they used Electron. But given Electron in
this instance is basically a browser for Trello for all intents and purposes I
don't see the point of it.

~~~
zdkl
I'm slowly shifting from your opinion to a general distrust of user configured
browsers for providing a UI to "sensitive"(authed, billing) APIs.

------
stevekinney
I haven't had a chance to download it yet, but my suspicion says it's probably
an Electron application. What do you all feel about this practice of taking
long-lived web applications and getting them out of a tab and into a desktop
shell with a place on the dock/task bar and the ability to Atl/Control-Tab?

~~~
joshuacc
> What do you all feel about this practice of taking long-lived web
> applications and getting them out of a tab and into a desktop shell with a
> place on the dock/task bar and the ability to Atl/Control-Tab?

I intentionally do this with Chrome's Tools > More Tools > Add to Desktop >
Open as New Window option. Wrapping Spotify Web, Outlook 365 and HipChat into
their own "application"s lets me treat them as if they are native apps, but
for some reason it uses a lot less resources than the actual native apps.

~~~
aschampion
> but for some reason it uses a lot less resources than the actual native
> apps.

Because most "actual native apps" now are not native apps but electron or some
other HTML + JS + CSS wrapper running an entire separate browser to render the
app. By running the web page as separate windows you're effectively getting
the same app but sharing the browser overhead.

------
JamesMcMinn
No Linux version is disappointing, especially considering it's an Electron
app. Other than global shortcuts, it doesn't seem to offer much over using the
web version as a Chrome app with its own launcher and window.

~~~
neoromantique
It actually is just another Electron app.

------
dangoor
To all of those saying "why not just use the webapp directly?", a global
hotkey to add new items is probably the main thing that caused me to not take
Trello seriously as a personal task manager. Being able to instantly collect a
new task to get it out of my head and worry about it later is a key feature
for me.

This app will do that, so I'll seriously think about Trello again.

~~~
baldfat
I made one with Auto Hotkey a while back. Works pretty well for the time. I
think if I used headless Chrome I could get it to be even a little better.

------
michaelbuckbee
FWIW - I've been using Trello in a
[http://fluidapp.com/](http://fluidapp.com/) and it's been pretty minimal in
terms of resource usage and works well.

------
simonswords82
I live in a web browser day to day. I'm constantly in and out of Teamwork,
Harvest, Google Drive, Slack, Google Analytics etc etc.

Trello is also a core part of our workflow (we're custom software developers)
and so Cmd/Ctrl + T to open a new tab and type in "tre"...<Enter> to load
Trello is basically muscle memory at this point.

All of that is to say, what's the need for a "native" app? I say "native"
because it's Electron, which isn't really native per se. But still, why??

~~~
reustle
I also live in the browser and prefer everything to be in it, but I do know
plenty of people who prefer their desktop apps, especially some windows users.

~~~
Brakenshire
Useful for alt-tab.

~~~
riquito
You can just drag out the tab to popup another window to get a working alt-tab
flow

~~~
Brakenshire
I'm on Gnome, different windows of the same application get grouped together.
Useful to have the different logo, and separate from the browser.

No reason this has to require an electron wrapper, you could do it with the
'save to desktop' options, not sure whether any browser actually offers it yet
though.

------
sp332
Why is this screenshot rendered so badly? [https://blog.trello.com/hs-
fs/hubfs/desktop-shortcuts-conden...](https://blog.trello.com/hs-
fs/hubfs/desktop-shortcuts-condensed-
pt2@2x.png?t=1505320531692&width=647&name=desktop-shortcuts-condensed-
pt2@2x.png) From the URL it might have been dynamically resized?

~~~
zbuttram
Yeah, whatever is doing the resizing isn't doing a great job. You can see the
original looks fine if you remove the query string:
[https://blog.trello.com/hs-fs/hubfs/desktop-shortcuts-
conden...](https://blog.trello.com/hs-fs/hubfs/desktop-shortcuts-condensed-
pt2@2x.png)

It's also pretty darn big though.

------
sunzoje
Paws for Trello was acquired by
Trello[[http://friendlyfox.es/pawsfortrello/](http://friendlyfox.es/pawsfortrello/)].

------
zokier
I love the irony of having the marketing lines "Experience Trello without
distractions" and "Native notifications" follow directly each other in the
trailer.

~~~
jedberg
Well to be fair, the Trello notifications don't distract you from using
Trello...

------
neilsimp1
I've been using ABoards for Trello on Windows 10. Is there any reason to try
this instead of ABoards?

[http://abdev.ro/trello/](http://abdev.ro/trello/)

------
harisvs-code
Linux anyone?

------
freqn
Ugh.. Sorry, but an additional app is more of a distraction than a new tab for
me.

------
purplezooey
Is it just me or is Trello the most overrated software ever.. stack some
lists, group them, color them, collaboration... woo.. could have done that
with a google doc.

